# Smartagogo avis



## SoBicko9 (22 Mai 2019)

Salut! J'aimerai acheter un iphone x et les prix sont hyper attractifs sur smartagogo mais je ne sais pas trop quoi penser de ce site. J'ai entendu parler qu'ils demandaient une copie de pièce d'identité et carte bancaire des fois, et j'ai peur que ce soit de l'arnaque. 
Des avis sur des commandes déjà passées ?


----------



## aunisien (22 Mai 2019)

Il y a déjà un sujet sur ce site: https://forums.macg.co/threads/achat-smartagogo.1314728/

Pour ma part achat sans problème et sans contrainte particulière.


----------



## Gwen (22 Mai 2019)

Du coup je ferme, on continue sur le fil déjà créé.


----------

